# Official 24th NGRC Pics



## rrkrzy (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Thought you would be interested in seeing the official pics of the convention held last week in Phoeinx, AZ. Checkout our ABTO website hyperlink listed below. Enjoy!!!!

http://azbigtrains.org/2008%20NGRC%20PICS.htm

Mike Lewandowski-ABTO Webmaster


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

can you give us a clickable link even the one listed does not appear to work????


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

link


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

It worked for me. Nice pics. The layouts were great too. I have a bunch of pics of them if anyone is interested. I will try and get them downloaded in the next few days. The BBQ was a bust for me as they ran out of food. So I had a veggie BBQ of potato salad and beans and apple pie and ice cream. I took the train ride and the steamer ran out of fuel out in the middle of nowhere. Had to walk back. Other than that, a great convention. Had a great time and drove up to the Grand Canyon afterwords and stayed at Williams for a night.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pictures, but is there no way to see them in high res? 

Great convention, but one comment I have heard that would be good for the next convention: Don't separate the live steam from the manufacturers from the vendors. I did not mind, I knew where everything was, and the resort was great, but a lot of people got lost/confused. One manufacturer was not happy that they were far away from the "action". 

Regards, Greg


----------

